# Help finding a show name



## kaylaj95 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello, so I have a 3 year old TB that is small (about 14 hh) and she is a gorgeous blood bay color. Her previous owner named her Chocolate and we kept it, but we call her Chocolat or Choc for short. I'm trying to find a show name that incorporates her barn name Chocolate. So far the only thing I have found that I like is "Dipped in Chocolate". Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Hershey


----------



## eventrider (Dec 27, 2013)

Chocolate Confection
Chocolate's Delight
Chocolate Chip Surprise
Chocolatier 

Any of these good?


----------



## kaylaj95 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks guys! I really like Chocolate's Delight! Great ideas!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I think eventrider's, "Chocolatier" is an _exceptionally_ classy name


----------

